# Yew vase



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Not wishing to hi-jack Bob's (bwilling) thread I will post this one here.

This is one of those where I turned the outside and used tape around the neck for that extra support to prevent any accidents, I did turn this quite fast for the inside after starting slow and standing to one side until I was happy with the set up.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work. I would be afraid of hooking the open lip and having all hell break loose as the saying goes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dude you are way above my pay grade...


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow! That is very cool!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Cool yes but looks dangerous to me.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

dalboy said:


> Not wishing to hi-jack Bob's (bwilling) thread I will post this one here.
> 
> This is one of those where I turned the outside and used tape around the neck for that extra support to prevent any accidents, I did turn this quite fast for the inside after starting slow and standing to one side until I was happy with the set up.


Fantastic vase, :smile: stunning. Fast is the way to go after you get rid of the wood that makes it out of balance.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Magnificent does not even cover it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Omg that is so cool !


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Derek have you noticed the opening in your vase closing. I just noticed mine is closing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Very well done. The key is speed and a light touch I have found on doing one with big inclusions. Beautiful piece.


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all.



bwilling said:


> Derek have you noticed the opening in your vase closing. I just noticed mine is closing.


No the wood was is dry so no movement. I did make a hollow form from a Burr that was still wet and now has taken on a lumpy feel to it but it added character.


----------

